# Cautionary tale for curious dogs



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Uno is a major chow hound, he'll surf counters if given the chance and gets into trash when he's bored. Today I was working at home and didn't see that he got into a trash and pulled out a leftover bag from beef jerky, he stuck his head in it trying to lick out the last bits. So I'm sitting at my desk, working on my essay when I hear this rustling and then grumbling noises. At first I kinda ignore because he has a toy chicken that makes a similar noise. I look over few seconds later and he has a bag over his head that is completely compressed at this point and he's obviously struggling to breathe. I jumped up and yanked it off his head. He took couple deep breaths and shook off. :tsk:

I'm really glad that I was home because this could have ended very differently. After this I'm getting one of those stainless steel cans with a lid and making sure I take out the trash when I throw out any bags that contained food.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

scary. good thing you were there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh wow. I am so glad you found him!

I can totally see Jody doing that. :wacko:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, close call! Glad all turned out but it got me thinking as to how many dogs have actually died this way, I wonder?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Wow, close call! Glad all turned out but it got me thinking as to how many dogs have actually died this way, I wonder?


When I worked at a boarding kennel, I talked to a woman with a Beagle who had suffocated in an empty potato chip bag while she wasn't home. 

This is one of many reasons my dogs are crated when I'm gone and my trash is kept in a cupboard with a child lock!


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

One of our dogs is quite the trash digger. We've used trash cans like this one for years with great success, once we trained the 2 legged kids to always lock it. The dog still checks the lid regularly, in case we neglected to slide the latch. simplehuman® Rectangle 45-Liter/12-Gallon Step Trash Cans - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Savage Destiny said:


> When I worked at a boarding kennel, I talked to a woman with a Beagle who had suffocated in an empty potato chip bag while she wasn't home.
> 
> This is one of many reasons my dogs are crated when I'm gone and my trash is kept in a cupboard with a child lock!


Our house came with child locks on almost every lower cabinet. They annoy me but I am grateful for them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, you shudder to think what would have happened if you were in the shower or something. And, it's something I'd never given a seconds thought to whatsoever as well. Thank goodness you found him!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Wow, you shudder to think what would have happened if you were in the shower or something. And, it's something I'd never given a seconds thought to whatsoever as well. Thank goodness you found him!


I am always paranoid about my dogs getting into stuff. Not that they do, you just never know. I usually take them into the bathroom with me LOL


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I never used to worry about it but if the temptation is there you just never know. My dog has crawled all the way into a Fritos bag but other than a slight freak out it wasn't dangerous.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap that is terrifying! I am so glad that Uno is ok. Thank god you were home!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery will not touch the garbage at my place, nor would he touch food left on the counter. Or his food left out to thaw...

But at my moms house the garage garbage is fair game, so we try to either make sure it's empty when Avery's out there but sometimes we forget. I think he just acts out at my moms though cause he gets left to his own devices more often..and as they say every time they get into the garbage or counter-surf they are reinforcing their own behavior...

But boy that's scary!! Good thing you were home!!!!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus (my light colored larger Standard) is a garbage hound. I've tried just about every type of trash can. The kind you reference is child's play for him, he just knocks it over. I figured that I could go 2 ways...train him to stay out of the garbage, or 2. Keep the garbage under the sink.

I've chosen #2, garbage lives under the sink in the cabinet. I figured I might get him trained to stay away from the garbage, but about the time I would think he was bomber trained, he might lapse and there might be something dangerous in the garbage. 

For the sake of health for both of use, it's not out.
Joe


RRs said:


> One of our dogs is quite the trash digger. We've used trash cans like this one for years with great success, once we trained the 2 legged kids to always lock it. The dog still checks the lid regularly, in case we neglected to slide the latch. simplehuman® Rectangle 45-Liter/12-Gallon Step Trash Cans - Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh wow, how scary. 
I am sure glad that you were home and that Uno is ok.


----------

